# what is a Silmaril????



## Mighty Sam (Mar 2, 2002)

what exactly is a Silmarillian about??? and should i buy it?? i'm interested in Tolkien's works and want to find out more about all of them. feel free to describe which book(s)i should get in legnth thanx a bunch


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Mar 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mighty Sam _
> *what exactly is a Silmarillian about??? and should i buy it?? i'm interested in Tolkien's works and want to find out more about all of them. feel free to describe which book(s)i should get in legnth thanx a bunch *




]The silmarillion is tyhe tale of M.E and overseas in the 1st age. Which tells of the making of the earth,men, elves and other beings and all the great events of THE BEST AGE the 1st. You know how there are 4 ages well the silmarillion gives a lot of info on the 1st age and other events of that time. It is great, probably better then lotr IMO. It tells of the making of the silmarils (best looking gems ever)and a war to get them back. Can't go into to much detail since we we could be here for years but beleive me read it! Sauron in it is only a servant and his master melkor is very powerful. Most of the deeds of the 3rd and 2nd ages don't compare with the deeds of the 1st. You really should get it. It will give you a lot of info on elves, M.E, numenore and many other things hinted about in lotr. Like Luthein and Gondolin. Great read!!!! Maybe others will go into more detail. To buy look here


----------



## StriderX (Mar 3, 2002)

Definitly buy it. It is very good!


----------



## imladris (Mar 3, 2002)

yeah it's one of my favorite books.
After The Lord of The Rings.


----------



## Mormegil (Mar 3, 2002)

You definately need to read the Silmarillion. It is such a cool book.


----------



## Mighty Sam (Mar 3, 2002)

thanx one more thing tho... how does it read?? like a story or a telling???


----------



## Hama (Mar 3, 2002)

Don't look for a detailed narrative...with dialogue and detailed descriptions. When you read it, you'll realize that LotR is only the tip of the iceberg. If you have read any creation stories or myths, it is in that same style. HIGHLY RECOMMEND IT. My favorite book of all time...


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Mar 4, 2002)

Yes it is a great read. And you will probably learn more fromit then lotr.


----------



## Mormegil (Mar 4, 2002)

Definately. It adds a whole new depth to Tolkien's works.


----------

